# Fs-85g bullnose tank/stand/lid-$450**,crush coral,rocks and wood



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

I have for sale as the tank is bring shut down an 85 gallon bullet tank,stand and lid. It's 4ft x 18inch x 21inch deep. I also have enough crushed coral50lbs and aragonite20lbs mixed to perfectly cover the bottom also an array of granite stones, ceramic tiki hut, resin hippo skull, s/m/m-l manzanita woods with anubia growing on all. Also a few misc items.

$600obo 85g (that's less then $10/gallon, great deal for unique shape, 1/2" beveled glass ect) 4x18x21,stand and rolling metal lid - lid needs refinish but you will want topless or maybe glass.


***Craigslist offer of 450 any bca'ers want it at that price first??


$40 substrate mixed crush coral/aragonite(keeps ph stable)

$40 Granite stones the lot(about a dozen,at least 100lbs) granite stones varried weights and sizes

$10 ceramic tiki hut with anubia growing

$25 300w ehiem jäger

Pm me your email if you would like pics of any items they are also all located in north delta.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi - PM'd you re:manzanita, cheers


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Can't edit first post it just goes blank. 

Hippo skull- sold. 
Manzanita wood- pending pick up tomorrow


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Bump up this up. Wood is sold!

Still selling 
-stand,tank and lid. 
-coral aragonite mix substrate 
-granite stones
-heater
-misc items


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Bump up the tank! And it is negotiable, coral sand mix and stones still available. Heater too!


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Bump the tank up! Great tank clear curve it does NOT distort like cheaper bow front, wave tanks ect.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Bump it up guys and gals!

Tiki hut has a nice growing anubia on it that's included or buy the anubia have the tiki hut! Either way your choice  it's a combo. 

Also dropped tank price significantly to what I have been told is more fair price.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

View attachment 81345


All cleaned out ready to go, it is obo too!


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

Such a sad sight. A lonely, empty tank.......


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

What about the kessil pendants??? Not selling those???


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Hey thanks Chris and yeah Justin sold them, they went like hot cakes! Got multiple people offer and sold them full price, you must have missed them it was so fast..... U need a grow out tank for the garage of upstairs??


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Vancitycam said:


> Hey thanks Chris and yeah Justin sold them, they went like hot cakes! Got multiple people offer and sold them full price, you must have missed them it was so fast..... U need a grow out tank for the garage of upstairs??


I must of missed them. I didnt even see them posted for sale. No more tanks. LOL. Shutting down the 120g, buying a 210g


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Pre game BUMP!

The two tanks combined roughly same volume but seperate setup can be good, time out tank....


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Person off Craigslist offered $450 any bca'ers want it at this price first?


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Well good old craigslister no showed and since I posted this price It stands. 

Bump it up at $450


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

The length at it's longest point is 48"?


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Yup 48" to the tip of the curve and about 36-38 straight up to the bend


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

not to take away from it, it is a great deal for a very cool tank buuuuuut it's actually a 75G roughly. When I seen the measurements I was like thats the same as my 75g. So ran it through the calculator and this is what I got:

You provided measurements in inches:
Width: 48" (121.92cm)
Height: 21" (53.34cm)
Depth: 18" (45.72cm)
Your tank's volume is approximately 78.5 U.S. gallons, which is approximately 305.5 liters.

given it has the bullet end on it....thats about 3 gal less than a rectangle, therefore making it closer to a 75g.
Again a superb deal as I am sure you probably cant find one new with a stand and top for less than $1000, but thought I would bring that to your attention


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Yeah is 22" water column (that was measured with sand) so it's 82 1/4 gallon and given the rounded corners it's probably more like 80 ish. But yes I believe 48x18 is a standard 75foot print

If you buy it you can add one litre at a time and solve the mystery gallon by gallon, quart by quart or how ever you like 

But the help is appreciated and free bumps!! Although by reducing size 85 to 80 gallons you made the price per gallon go up.... kidding. I'm open to offers and have coral/aragonite mix to go with it


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

not big enough for me lol you keep dealing with the Craigslisters (probably a member in disguise anyway lolol:lol. it will be down to a $1 per gallon soon enough anyway lol
Ya know....it's a shame because you should be able to easily sell this for 5 bills, especially with all the artsy-fartsies in Vancouver, but unfortunately there is too many cheapo's out there (even here for that matter lol) that only want to pay pennies on the dollar for things as such. A few years ago I watched a 8' Jebo tank with dual over-flows and rounded corners and a custom aluminum stand go from $1000 down to $400 in the end. I drooled over that tank for months and then it was gone.....knowing what it sold for was very sad. I don't know what you paid and how much you need to get rid of it but I hope you get atleast the current asking price cause I really think it's worth that given the market on custom tanks. Best of luck and last free bump from me lol


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm open to offers obviously but not needing to sell $1/gal. I'd put gas and aerosol cans in it and use for target shooting before that would happen but seriously any fair offers id work with happily and not respond if its beyond what's reasonable. 


Split the difference on offers?? Let's get this outta here I have no space.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Tank is pending pick up tomorrow lunch time. 

$40 substrate mixed crush coral/aragonite(keeps ph stable) 50ish pounds

$40 Granite stones the lot(about a dozen,at least 100lbs) granite stones varried weights and sizes

$10 ceramic tiki hut with anubia growing

$25 300w ehiem jäger

Pm me your email if you would like pics of any items they are also all located in north delta.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Member came by early and viewed the tank. Liked it although the tank was lower than thought, the stand is 27" to the top plus a 26" tall tank with the trims, and 22" of water. Making the stand and tank a total of 53" or 4 foot 5 inch. 

My bad on the sizing and looking taller in the pics it's in a small room. 

The tanks no longer pending and open to offers but asking $450.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Bump it up! $450 on bca it's still $600 on Craig's and getting emails. 

And just tank and stand. I do have an old lid to fit it that will need new lights but you will want to get glass so you can hang LEDs.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Bump this up!!! Getting emails off craigslist, I can add the heater or crushed coral for free or sell separately too...let's make a deal get his gone.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

To the top! Amazing tank and stand for $450!! Just add your filter, fish and lights....

Going to repost on craigslist for six, it's here for $450, great clean unique tank.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Bump up for bca! Got two craigslist emails last night alone....interested people at six hundred, great deal here at $450!!


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Monday buuuuuuump! 

Just the tank stand and lid only


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Bump it up! Really no interest, even at this price. I guess bca is like craigslist but worse too many people want it all for nothing and know "everything" atleast most craigslister are more polite..... Good ole bca


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Bump up the tank and stand.

Was thinking of swapping out my DIY pond filter box and use the tank, maybe if it still in my way come spring time, I could dig down have it all hidden under the rolling lid lol and just use the tank it's got room for plumbing under the lid. I guess then is have no use for the stand and have bonfire  unless a bca diy'er was building a custom bullnose tank and needed a stand. 

Bullet tank for a pond sump. What a waste it seems to me.....


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Re post time


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Merged threads.


----------

